# What temperature do you keep your tank?



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 75G stocked with red fin borleyi, Copadichromis azureus, albino eureka red peacock, sunshine peacock, red empress, blue moori, electric blue ahli and a fusco. I am trying to get my temp to an exact 78 degrees and it is very tricky because the area where the tank is located receives alot of air circulation(house is usually between 70-73 degrees but a bit colder where tank sits because of 2 vents and right next to one large return vent) and the lights when on raise the temp a bit. I have been playing with the heater over the last few days trying to get an exact 78. I can get the tank to 79 and 77 with fluctuations from 77-78 and from 78-79. I have tried many different combinations but very hard keeping it at exactly 78. My question is what would you prefer if you were in my situation? 77-78 or 78-79? Maybe its not that big a deal but I suffer from OCD and this is ABSOLUTELY driving me crazy!! I think if I could get a consensus or close to it then I would feel much better and be able to relax. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

77-78 for me. But either is fine.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> 77-78 for me. But either is fine.


Just checked it a few minutes ago and it is at 78.3. I just turned on two of my t5 lights so I could view. Before I had it dark and was trying to simulate night time conditions so I could monitor hourly without actually having to wake up every hour to monitor. I think once I have it set where I want it and it stays within 1-2 degrees my obsession will die down. I was on a rock arranging kick that took me over two weeks and finally settled on a good placement. OCD sucks.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, so what happens with all the calcium build up?  Probably like a non stop scrub fest at your house lol :lol:

I keep my tanks from about 78-80


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

reflexhunter said:


> Wow, so what happens with all the calcium build up?  Probably like a non stop scrub fest at your house lol :lol:
> 
> I keep my tanks from about 78-80


LOL....pretty much. Scrubbed the glass today to remove the algae trying to grab hold on the glass just this afternoon followed by a water change. OCD sure makes for nice looking tanks and houses though. I could do without all the added stress however. Gets pretty tiresome.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Throw the thermometer out and get one that isn't so exact!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Throw the thermometer out and get one that isn't so exact!


Funny you bring that up because this afternoon I went out and bought one of those stick on the outside of the tank strips to go on the exact opposite side from the thermometer that I have inside the tank for the exact reason you mention. I am going to leave the inside the tank thermometer in the tank but only check it occasionally as a fail safe a bit of redundancy if you will.


----------



## nismo_sky28 (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck on getting that exact temp. My temps have always fluctuated 2 degrees on average


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

nismo_sky28 said:


> Good luck on getting that exact temp. My temps have always fluctuated 2 degrees on average


Thanks...when I went to sleep last night with all the lights on it was 78.5 and this morning and currently it is 78.3 or thereabouts. Hopefully it will stay within a narrow range. Do any of you guys keep your tanks at 79 or above?


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

My heaters are set around 78-80. I live in the desert and the AC doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t run all day when I am at work. Summer time tanks get up to 84-88 degrees during the day without any issue I've noticed.


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

This time of year I'm not running heat or AC and the house settles in around 75-78, so the tank mimics that. During the summer, my AC is at 78, so I don't run a heater. Tank again sorts itself out. When the house starts settling down to the 74 range, I plug the heaters in and set them to about 76. That's where they stay until warmer weather begins to arrive.


----------



## nismo_sky28 (Oct 5, 2011)

My tanks are usually kept at 82 with a night temp of 81. No issues with the higher temps aside from a higher electricity bill. I think im going to drop it down to 78-79 just for that reason.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

My peacock & hap tank is set at 78-80Ã‚Â°F

My frontosa & Calvus tank is set at 80-82Ã‚Â°F

My grow out tank is at 82-84Ã‚Â°F. Is it true higher temperature increases fish metabolism? They eat more and grow faster?


----------



## nismo_sky28 (Oct 5, 2011)

Higher temps will increase metabolism and appetite but it can also heighten agression. *** read it also speeds up growth in fry tanks with more frequent water changes but haven't tried it myself. I try to keep all my tanks within 1 degree of eachother


----------

